# Early American Life 2012 Directory



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Congratulations to my wife, Tracy Riddle for being selected as one of the top 100 Traditional Artists in the country. The official announcement will be in the July issue of the Early American Life magazine's 2012 Directory listing. She was selected for her exquisite reproductions of Scottish Tartan Shawls on the tri-angle loom. :goodjob:








To see what she's up to now check out her facebook page: 
"The Shepherd's Wife"


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations to your beautiful wife for her amazing accomplishment!
Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Yay! Go Tracy! Good job. Great pic. Thnx for sharing.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome! I need to learn how to make one in the Gordon tartan.  Congratulations to her!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations! That is quite the accomplishment, you both must be thrilled. Thank you so much for coming here and sharing your news with us.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

What an honor--and that's a great picture. She looks like she loves what she's doing...


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats, the EAL standards are very high, so this is really a note-worthy accomplishment! Great costume and tent, do you'uns do Rendezvous at Vincennes?
Looks like the appropriate time period from the photo, it's just down the road.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

congratulations! Will the directory be published online? I'd love to see if there's someone that lives near me on it.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Congrats:bouncy:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations Tracy!!! How exciting!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Way to go, Tracy!!

Hey, are you and Steve going to be able to make to our Homesteading Weekend this year??

We haven't seen you two in a few years and the visit is over due.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Thank you all, Yes I believe the Directory will be listed on the Early American life magazines web page, (currently they have 2010 & 2011 listed now) so you'd better hurry to have a look if you want to see the 2010 list as it will come off when they list the new 2012 group.) I can't believe after all this time we still don't have our own "web page" but she does have a facebook page set up as: "The Shepherd's Wife" which lists everything she is up to. 

@Rosepath - we actually did attend a few years at Vincennes, (I do a Historical Shepherd demonstration and she does the spinning weaving demo and sells from her tent.) But we got kind of screwed over one year when they wanted us to wait to set up for SEVERAL HOURS while a TV camera had set up in our spot without willing to "work it out" meant we would be setting up well into the dark hours and close to midnight so we turned right around and drove back home. I wrote a nasty letter telling them what I thought of their hospitality and we have not been back, even though Junior is no longer in charge of that section. (Just bad blood I recon)

@Cyndi &#8211; I don&#8217;t know if we can make it, I got a promotion and now have my own historic site I&#8217;m in charge of, so it really limits the &#8220;weekend fun times&#8221; we will try if we can.


----------

